# ENTTEC ODE with GrandMA



## rossgrahamdesign (Nov 12, 2011)

I am looking at buying an ENTTEC ODE to use with GrandMA PC. has anyone done this?


----------



## chausman (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to Controlbooth! Take a moment to introduce yourself in the New Members forum!

It looks like it _might_ work. The Enttec ODE can accept Art-Net and GrandMA onPC can output Art-net. 

Although, most places that have free software available, will want you to buy their product.


----------



## rossgrahamdesign (Nov 12, 2011)

chausman said:


> Welcome to Controlbooth! Take a moment to introduce yourself in the New Members forum!
> 
> It looks like it _might_ work. The Enttec ODE can accept Art-Net and GrandMA onPC can output Art-net.
> 
> Although, most places that have free software available, will want you to buy their product.


 
Yeah I would normally just hire a MA, but this is a small tour will big ideas. The next time around when the tour is bigger it will be GrandMA Dues' time to play


----------



## soundlight (Nov 12, 2011)

To get DMX out of onPC you must have some sort of MA device. A 2-port node (1 universe out/1 universe in) is the cheapest, next being the 2-port Pro (2 universes), then an NSP. If it was that easy to use onPC, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## rossgrahamdesign (Nov 12, 2011)

So is there a deck this devise will work with?


----------



## Footer (Nov 12, 2011)

rossgrahamdesign said:


> So is there a deck this devise will work with?


 
Yes, it will work, however FIRST you have to have a MA product on the line, be it a console, branded node, or an NSP. None of them are cheap. If you want the cheap option, take a look at Chamsys MagicQ.


----------



## douglasheriot (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep, I've used an ODE with GrandMA onPC just fine, but as others have said, you need other MA hardware to actually enable the output. If you really want to go with MA, the 2-port node is the most affordable option (>$2000?), and does more than an ODE would (networked, and 2 DMX in/out ports).

My ODE has been pretty reliable. There was once or twice when it wouldn't work right after just turning everything on like usual, but after a reboot it was fine again.


----------

